# Not-Aus an 2 Anlagen



## Raabun (25 August 2006)

Mal wieder das Thema Not-Aus.

Mein Problem:

2 Anlagen die meistens (70% der Zeit) einzeln laufen, aber den Rest der Zeit im Continue-Betrieb.

Gibt es eine saubere Möglichkeit, die 2 Not-Aus-Kreise mit einem Schlüsselschalter zu trennen. Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich schon einige Maschinen mit einer solchen Möglichkeit gesehen.
Zum Teil wurden sie abgenommen, zum Teil wurde die Trennung (Verbindung) der Not-Aus-Kreise moniert.

Genial wäre ein Not-Aus-Relais, das über einen Schlüsselschalter 2 Not-Aus-Kreise verbindet oder trennt.

Gruß
Dirk-Uwe


----------



## ralfm (25 August 2006)

Hallo,

schau doch mal bei PILZ vorbei, die haben in ihrem Downloadbereich irgendwo ein "PNOZ_X_Application_Manual_D". Da sind auch verkettete Anlagen drin.


----------



## ralfm (26 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe gesehen, die haben ihre Seite umgestaltet, wenn du´s nicht findest meld dich einfach, kanns dann mailen.


----------



## Raabun (26 August 2006)

Hallo und vielen Dank,
die Handbücher incl Applikationen habe ich mir dort schon runtergeladen.
Das Verketten von Anlagen mit Master und Slave ist dort gut beschrieben, nur
möchte mein Kunde diese Verkettung auch wieder trennen.
Machbar ist dies natürlich, aber wie mache ich es korrekt?
Oder direkt die nächste Frage: ist es überhaupt korrekt, daß die Maschinen mal mit 2 Not-Aus-Kreisen fahren und mal mit nur einem?

Gruß
Dirk-Uwe


----------



## maxi (28 August 2006)

Huhu,
schöne guten Morgen.

Zu überlegen währe das der eien Not aus Taster dnan ja mal mit und mal ohne Funktion ist. Was würde das den für einen Sinn machen?
Was du raus nehmen kannst sind natürlich Sicherhoetsschleifen bei ausgeschalteter Maschine. Aber Not-Aus Taster ist ja nicht so dolle.
Die werden ja auch nicht aus Spass gedrücke sondern bei Gefahr.


----------



## Maxl (28 August 2006)

Raabun schrieb:


> Oder direkt die nächste Frage: ist es überhaupt korrekt, daß die Maschinen mal mit 2 Not-Aus-Kreisen fahren und mal mit nur einem?


Das ist wirklich eine berechtigte Frage! Meiner Meinung nach ist das gar nicht zulässig.

Der Grund liegt in der Definition des Not-Aus:
Ein Not-Aus muss normalerweise alle von der Position des Not-Aus einsehbaren Bereiche einer Anlage sofort stillsetzen. In diesem Fall gibt es 2 Ansätze, die Dein Problem lösen sollten:

1. "Anlage"
Als Anlage sind wohl alle verketteten Anlagenteile zu betrachten, auch wenn diese nur zeitweise verkettet betrieben werden.
Dies würde für Dich bedeuten: Beide Teilanlagen sind als verkettete Anlage zu betrachten (für die auch eine gemeinsame CE-Kennzeichnung + Konformitäterklärung abzugeben ist), welche ein gemeinsames Not-Aus System haben. Dieses Not-Aus-System bleibt auch dann verkettet, wenn beide Anlagenteile getrennt laufen.

2. "Einsehbar"
Bei einer größeren, nicht komplett überschaubaren, Anlage bietet sich an, die Anlage in mehrere Not-Aus (Abschalt-) Bereiche zu trennen. Diese Bereiche sind dann getrennt voneinander zu quittieren.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme ist dann zu klären, welche Bereiche von welchem Not-Aus Taster aus einsehbar sind, und daher abzuschalten sind.
Problem dabei: eine solche Lösung ist sehr kompliziert, und meistens nur mit einer Sicherheits-SPS umsetzbar.

Eine Alternbative wäre noch das "wegschalten" einer Anlage per Schlüsselschalter. Dies bedeutet jedoch, dass die Not-Aus Signale von Anlage 2 an Anlage 1 überbrückt werden - jedoch darf dann bei Anlage 2 der Not-Aus nicht mehr quittierbar sein.


In Deinem Fall ist wohl das beste, die beiden Anlagenteile immer verkettet zu lassen und das Personal darauf zu schulen, dass sie die Anlage nicht immer mit Not-Aus stillsetzen.
Du must halt dafür Sorge tragen, dass Not-Aus nicht für irgendwelche betriebsbedingt notwendigen Situationen gebraucht wird (z.B. Öffnen der Türen).


mfg
Maxl


----------



## rr_zx (30 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe schon die Sicherheitssps Pluto S20 von Jokab Safety eingesetzt. Mit dieser würde dieses Problem gut lösbar sein. Der Preis liegt ca. bei 600 Euro. Die Software wird beim Produkt mitgeliefert. Kannst ja mal im Internet nachlesen http://www.jokabsafety.com/ . 


mfg
Ralph   (Schweiz)


----------



## ralfm (31 August 2006)

rr_zx schrieb:


> ...im Internet nachlesen http://www.jokabsafety.com/ .
> ...(Schweiz)


 
Hallo,

sieht interessant aus, so als Alternative. Werde mir das bei Gelegenheit mal genauer zu Gemüte führen, danke für den Tip.


----------

